# Are there any ways to reduce glass reflection?



## E. Simpson (Oct 18, 2003)

It drives me nuts when my fish chase there reflection in the glass.Is there any color or patter that works good on the outside of the tank to reduce reflection on the inside?Thanks for any help.





Ernie


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Where do you have your tank? Are they doing it all over the tank?


----------



## E. Simpson (Oct 18, 2003)

My tank is in an enclosed stand.The only open area is the front.The fish mostly chase on the side glass.The back is covered with algae so theres no reflection there.I tried attaching colored paper (blue and green) on the outside of the glass but it didn't stop them they still chase non stop.I think I might try a pattern on the outside to see if it breaks the reflection up somehow.



Ernie


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Try painting the back and sides black. That should not only stop the chasing but make the fish feel a lot more secure and less stressed.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Try painting the back and sides black. That should not only stop the chasing but make the fish feel a lot more secure and less stressed.


This will help, but you still have some reflection...


----------



## E. Simpson (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I tried black and that actually worked pretty good but then I tried black paper that was crinkled and now they don't seem to be doing it at all.





Ernie


----------

